# Disapproves of dancing



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesterday I was listening to music and Maggie was nearby, as usual, and I started bopping in my seat and saying "Dance, Maggie!" (the parrots think I'm nuts when I do that with them, but it seems to entertain them). Maggie was not entertained. Maggie was MAD. She pecked me and she cooed her angry coo and she made her disapproval abundantly clear. It didn't scare her, or she'd have flown off. She just did NOT approve.  She likes music. At least, I think she likes music. She always helps me practice the piano by walking on the keys and staring at my music book. If I could teach her to turn pages, I'd have it made. LOL She prefers to block my view of the book.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, she was telling you "stop being silly and give ME some attention"

I think my birds like music, not sure about dancing though.

Reti


----------

